# شرح برنامج تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي rosa72



## ضياء جمعه (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
نظرا لطلبات الاخوه بشرح هذا البرنامج سوف اقوم بشرح هذا البرنامج وعلى مراحل حسب توفر الوقت لي راجيا ان ينال رضاكم 
A-تتضمن الفقره الاولى التعريف بواجهة البرنامج  
تتضمن الواجهة رقم واحد وتسمى ال project information لهذا البرنامج الفقرات التالية
1-project name أسم المشروع الذي سوف تقوم بتصميمة
2-notes ملاحظاتك العامه حول هذا المشروع
3- project cases الحالات التي سوف يتم دراستها في هذا المشروع وتتمضن هذه الفقرة تغيرات درجة حرارة الفيد او تغير الضغوط او تصميم الاغشية في المنظومة ككل
4- add case أضافة حالة جديده للدراسة مع تحديد كافة الظروف التشغيلية لهذة الحالة
5- manage يمثل عدد الحالات المدروسة ضمن هذا المشروع
6-pre-stage وهو فرق الضغط الحاصل بين جانبي الغشاء او المرحلة وغالبا ما يكون قيمة تصميمية مثبته او يثبت ب 0.5 bar
7- notes for current case الملاحظات والظروف التي تخص هذة الحالة
8- project preference وتتضمن اسم المصمم تحت عنوان analysis by واسم الشركة تحت عنون compeny name
9- balance analysis with نوع الاملاح التي يتم على أساسها الموازنه للمادة في المنظومه
10- temperature unit وحدات درجة الحرارة المستخدمة في المنظومة
11- small commercial system تؤشر في حالة كون المنظومة من النوع الصغير وغير موجودة ضمن الخيارات في اعلى الصفحة والتي تتغير مع ال unit system والتي يمكن ملاحظتها في اعلى النافذة وتكون ذات قيم مثبته وهي على التوالي system permeate flow , system feed flow , system recovery

انشاء الله سوف اقوم بأكمال الشرح في وقت لاحق راجيا تفضلكم بالرد وابداء الرأي والسؤال في حالة عدم وضوح بعض الامور


----------



## che_eng_moody (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة ويكون في ميزان حسناتك
احنا في انتظار باقي الموضوع
بالتووووووووووووووفيق


----------



## ويندوز مان (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يا باشمهندس منتظرين موضوع شرح للبرنامج زي ده من زماااااااااان


----------



## محمود كمياء (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## ضياء جمعه (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لجميع القراء والمهتمين


----------



## chupchupina (15 أكتوبر 2012)

زادكم الله علماً.


----------



## ضياء جمعه (15 أكتوبر 2012)

نحن واياكم اخي العزيز


----------



## faerrd (2 نوفمبر 2012)

في ميزان حسناتك ويارب يوفقك نحو الافضل ياطيب


----------



## ضياء جمعه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكررررررا


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكرراااا


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكررررررا لك اخي


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكرررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## faerrd (25 فبراير 2013)

:78:نعم شكرا


----------



## faerrd (25 فبراير 2013)

:78:نعم شكرا


----------

